# Brake fluid



## Silvano (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought an old Massey Ferguson 1085 tractor, it has no manual. I would like to know what oil/fluid it uses in the Brake System.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to T F. I looked around at TractorData.com and really didn't find an answer to your question. You might give your local Massey Ferguson a call. Got any pictures?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. Maybe a member will be able to help you with your question.. as rsmith335 mentioned do you have any pics??


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They aren't mechanical?


----------

